# Kings of Leon at Hyde Park



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone else going to the Kings of Leon gig tomorrow at Hyde Park? Should be a good day - looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I went to see Pearl Jam at Hyde Park last Friday.

Beware, there were a literally loads of complete drunken twats there who seemed more intent on throwing half full beer bottles around than watching the band  I've been to hundreds of gigs and that was by far the worst crowd I've witnessed.

They may be plastic bottles but when half full and thrown hard enough they hurt! I took one full on the forehead and was sporting a comedy size bump on my head for the weekend  I got hit a couple more times towards the end but not on the bonce again thankfully! girl in our group got hit twice as well, they were flying around all day.

I love PJ, have seen them a dozen times and they don't normally attract that sort of crowd, mate of mine went to Blur there last year in Hyde Park and said it was just the same. Spoilt the day for me, thankfully I saw them in Dublin at one of their own non 'festival' shows a couple of days before...

Great live band KOL, hope the idiots don't spoil your day :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

My girlfriends brother and are going. I bet Use Somebody will sound amazing live!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Enjoy it Alex!


----------

